
Chinese gangs are using drones to infect the livestock with African swine fever - zzulus
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3042122/chinese-criminal-gangs-spreading-african-swine-fever-force
======
CharlesColeman
> state media has reported

So, is this rumor true, exaggerated, or just the authorities trying to cover
their own asses by "discovering" evil agents for the public to blame instead?

